

IOS app for Cheap Drivers - danielmcgaw
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fuelzee/id660938854?mt=8

======
danielmcgaw
We would love it if you could take a chance and review our app.Fuelzee is like
foursquare for gas stations with real life rewards. We help you find cheap gas
and reward you at the same time.

Are you a cheap driver, then we are your app!

